# V22.2 vs chapter 11 codes



## ggparker14 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi,

I am doing ER coding and would like other opinions on when it is appropariate to code
V22.2 and chapter 11 pregnancy codes. If a patient presents with another problem and pregnancy is incidentally diagnosed, is it appropriate to code the presenting diagnosis as primary and then the V22.2? If a patient who is pregnant presents with an unrelated problem, such as bronchitis, is it appropriate to just code  for ex. 466.0 and if the diagnosis is documented as being related to the pregnancy, then code the chapter 11 codes? 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 27, 2012)

You may use V 22.2 only if the provider documents that the current condition is not complicating the management of the pregnancy.  Otherwise you must select a code from chapter 11


----------

